# Magnetic BB holder



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't need to say much; the photos speak for themselves.



















It's based on a Dankung design and is basically just a Nd magnet and a lanyard. The major difference is the clip so that I can loop it over my belt without knocking ball bearings off. I just wanted to test it out cheaply. the magnet and the lanyard cost HK$10 each, or US$3 total for the project.

In the first pic it's a bit over laden. a few less and it's relatively secure. Obviously it doesn't work on lead or pebbles. I like being able to pick out the ball I want and not worry about balls rolling out of the pouch.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I don't need to say much; the photos speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This works Very well - I cheaped out and used the magnet from a dead hard drive.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> This works Very well - I cheaped out and used the magnet from a dead hard drive.


That's also good!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I tried that but it didn't work too good, marbles just ignored the magnet.















Now I use flypaper.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice. JT


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting it Dan


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

If you go to the pound store\ dollar store\ Daiso.

They have a wrist type magnet holder for pins. You wear it like a watch and has a magnet attached. They are sold as pins holder for dress makers.

Could be a handy tool to hold bb's and steel balls.

The one from Dankung is $9, well I thought twice before ordering! I'm not getting it!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought a $2.00 magnet cabinet latch and put a loop of paracord on it, works great with BB's.
Philly


----------

